# Surfen per USB-Stick vom Laptop



## Thorsten (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne per Laptop ins Internet. Hab' zu Hause meine Flatrate und es geht mir nur darum ab und zu über Laptop ins Netz zu kommen.
Also, falls ich mal was bei eBay ersteigern möchte und ich bin nicht zu Hause, dann möchte ich per Laptop ins Netz. Brauche dafür kein teures DSL, sondern nur ein USB-Stick um per Traffic (nicht per min.) zu surfen. Ist das irgendwie kostengünstig zu bekommen?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (4. Januar 2010)

Preiswert sind (meiner Ansicht) die Flat-Tarife von 
Tchibo (20Eur/Monat ohne Langzeitvertrag)
oder
perDay-Vertrag von Fonic (2,50Eur/Tag).

Dann gäbe es zB noch O-2 Flat mit 200 MB Drosselgrenze - 10Eur

mfg chmee


----------



## Larrywayn (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn es echt immer nur für kurze Zeit ist, wie wäre es den mit einem von diesen Websticks, welche z.b. Pro Sieben oder N24 anbieten. Da kostet eine Stunde dann 77 Cent oder so und keine Vertragsbindung und co (Gibt aber auch flat's bestimmt). Aber keine Ahnung, wie das mit der Anschaffung aussieht und ob es da Haken gibt irgendwie o.o


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



Larrywayn hat gesagt.:


> .....welche z.b. Pro Sieben oder N24 anbieten.


Nur als Hinweis: Pro7 und N24 gehören ja zusammen..... und "verkaufen"  beide Vodafone.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre z.B. die "Internet-Flatrate" von Aldi-Talk (1,99 EUR für 24 Stunden bzw. 14,99 EUR für 30 Tage) --> E-Plus.
Zu beachten ist dass sich die 30 Tage-Flat automatisch um weitere 30 Tage verlängert, wenn ausreichend Guthaben auf der Prepaid-Karte vorhanden ist.
Weiterhin gilt:
für 24 Stunden-Flat: ab 1GB/Tag, Bandbreite mit 56kbits/s
für 30 Tage-Flat: ab 5GB/Monat, Bandbreite mit 56kbits/s.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2010)

> ..eine Stunde dann 77 Cent..


Was auch nicht gerade wenig ist, zumal der TO einen mengen- und nicht zeitbasierten Kurz-Vertrag sucht. Einfach mal 4-5 Stunden im Netz (3,35Eur) und Du zahlst schon knapp 1Eur mehr als bei Fonic für den ganzen Tag. 

Nicht auszuschließen ist, dass jede angefangene Stunde komplett bezahlt wird und jede Neueinwahl eine neue angefangene Stunde bedeutet. Heisst also:
1. 10x für 10 Minuten (100Minuten) kosten nicht 1,54, sondern 7,70Eur! 10x nur eMails checken wird dann ziemlich teuer.
2. Bei Verbindungsabbruch (schlechte Verbindung) jedesmal wieder 77ct bezahlen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> .....jede Neueinwahl eine neue angefangene Stunde bedeutet.


Egal für welchen Tarif man sich entscheidet, heisst es auf jedenfall ganz genau *das Kleingedruckte* zu lesen, um keine böse Überraschung zu erleben.
Schliesslich handelt es sich bei allen Tarifen um *keine echte Flatrate*.


----------

